# [SOLVED] Random Blue Screen of Death



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have been getting blue screen errors randomly on my laptop (You can see the specs of the laptop here http://shoponline.com.sg/product_info.php/products_id/4560)

The error messages encountered:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS

It happens very randomly, but at least once or twice daily and it's kind of annoying. Vista reboots the blue screen too quickly for me to jot down the bug checks but if it helps, I attached a zip folder of my NTO file and minidumps.

Anyone know how to solve this matter? Thanks.

Edit: I took my laptop once to Acer service center to have a look. They ran tests and said my Memory Ram, HDD and hardware are all okay and did not encounter the blue screens. Kinda makes me mad because they did not even bother to check the error logs or anything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Hi. . .

I picked up 40 dump files and msinfo32. I'll run them later today or tomorrow.

In the interim, run the driver verifier as it may provide additional information in future dump files. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Hey, thanks for the prompt reply. Much appreciated.

I did exactly what you said with the verifier but upon restarting, it wouldn't load windows and gave me the usual "Launch Startup Repair' and made me do a system restore to repair it. Not sure if it's intended but I doubt so.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Anyway the blue screen is back and caused more problems. Not sure if it's because of the system restore, certain files went missing and causing some of my programs not to work.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

It sounds like driver verifier found something and flagged it.

Nothing back yet from the dumps... will post as soon as any results come in.

JC

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Oh, I see  I ran the verifier for a 2nd time and popped the same startup repair thing again. And a blue screen which I manage to jot down a little - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bug check 0x000000D1

If it helps, I also attached my latest minidump on this post. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

So did you run the driver verifier again... after the system restore?

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

From the first dump (most recent of the original 40 submitted):

Bucheck 0x000000d1 (0x0000008c, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8db926e6), probably caused by usbport.sys.


Then found this - USB Cable Modem - note date on driver:

```
Name	[00000017] Motorola SURFboard SB5101 USB Cable Modem
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Motorola SURFboard SB5101 USB Cable Modem
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	USB\VID_07B2&PID_5101\0017EE8B0370

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\[COLOR=red]bcmndis.sys [/COLOR]

(1.30.0.0, 20.14 KB (20,622 bytes), [COLOR=red]9/7/2007 6:48 AM[/COLOR])
```
*The I saw this in the loaded driver list - for you Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN:*

```
NETw4v32.sys      Wed Sep 26 09:12:18 2007
```

*Here are some other interesting older drivers that I found in the first dump -*

```
NTIDrvr.sys  Tue Dec 21 15:33:14 2004

bcmndis.sys  Wed Aug 18 16:54:54 2004 

000.fcl      Thu Oct 04 22:45:19 2007 CyberLink\PowerDVD

DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 04:24:28 2006 

wacommousefilter.sys Fri Feb 16 13:12:29 2007
```
Check w/ your system manufacturer to see if there are driver updates for any of the above. Especially look for your Motorola cable modem - there may be a driver update for this.

Please remember these results are inconclusive at best as none were named the probable cause of the system crash. The driver verifier may help nail the culprit.

The driver updates is where I would start.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Yes, I ran the verifier again after a system restore.

About my drivers, I have ran them up/had them up to date and my USB modem has the latest vista driver (Maybe it's still too old?). Blue screens still appeared as usual  I don't know what to do.

Should I run the verifier again?

What about the other minidump I provided (that's after verifier)? Any results?

And thanks for looking through this for me. I guess it's time for a cable modem change.

Edit: I don't get what you mean about the verifier nailing the culprit. How do I tell? All I get are startup repairs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*



jcgriff2 said:


> .
> 
> . . run the driver verifier as it may provide additional information in future dump files. . .



This is the purpose for which I ask users to run the driver verifier.

As for the dumps... 40 originally submitted and each goes out to Microsoft for symbol information. Very active Internet activity to download the hundreds of mb's needed to run these. They will be quite a while longer.

I mentioned the USB device b/c of the age of the driver. It may be time for a new one - but do remember these results are no where near 100% guaranteed.

JC

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Ok, let me know the results. Thank you for looking through the dumps for me


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

While they are running...

Is this a USB decice?


```
wacommousefilter.sys      Fri Feb 16 13:12:29 2007
```
jcgriff2

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Nope, I don't even have it.

But I suppose it came along with the driver package installed for my tablet (which is a USB device of course).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Look in c:\windows\system32\drivers - is it there?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

This shows the driver and another related to it are kernel-mode drivers are are loaded into RAM - 

```
wacommousefilter	Wacom Mouse Filter Driver	
c:\windows\system32\drivers\wacommousefilter.sys
Kernel Driver	Yes	Manual	Running	OK	

wacmoumonitor	Wacom Mode Helper	
c:\windows\system32\drivers\wacmoumonitor.sys	
Kernel Driver	Yes	Manual	Running	OK
```
JC

*EDIT: *The YES ro the right of Kernel driver means that they are started (running)

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Yes it's there


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

pls see my edit a monent ago in last post.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Uh, what does it mean exactly? Sorry, not too IT-savvy here.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

So uh, what's up with these drivers anyway? Are they causing the problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

The last dump submitted - verifier enabled shows:

Bugcheck 0x000000d1 (0x9396a49f, 0x00000002, 0x00000008, 0x9396a49f), probable cause as wacmoumonitor.sys

0x000000d1 = 0xd1 = the infamous DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.


The verifier flagged this driver - no doubt:

```
[b]VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP[/b]

9cb50 [color=red]wacmoumonitor+0x449f[/color]
f0a80 0x913f0bf0
fc460 [color=red]wacmoumonitor+0x491ap[/color]
fc460 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
00000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
```
I am unsure at this time exactly what this driver is used for. This is the 2nd one in the code box in my previous post.

Sorry, but have to go p/u kids from school.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

We cross-posted.

I cannot say it is THE problem, but a problem nonetheless.

JC

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Oh I see, I guess I have to uninstall them then.

However, weeks before I even installed these drivers and the device, I still get blue screens (With MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS being majority of the blue screen errors). Would there be another cause as well?

Anyway, take care  gogo fetch your kids! I await for more analysis and results and thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Hi. . .

The 1st 40 dumps have finished and the driver verifier dump results were posted in a previous post of mine.

There were various bugchecks, but the two prominent probable causes were the WACOM driver * wacmoumonitor.sys * and the Cable modem driver *bcmndis.sys*. These s/b updated.

Start w/these and lets see how it goes.

Other probable causes like usbport.sys could be attributable to the Wacom driver which "hid" under usbport.sys, so usbport.sys got the blame.

IRP = Input/Output Request Packets and basically involve a driver requesting an IRP to be completed - when it has already been completed. It is difficult to pinpoint which is the offending driver, but I would start with the two that I mentioned, plus you should update all 3rd party drivers - check your manufacturers we bite for any available driver updates.

I have placed the dbug summary below and attached outputs from the dump runs themselves.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
BugCheck D1, {9396a49f, 2, 8, 9396a49f}
Probably caused by : wacmoumonitor.sys ( wacmoumonitor+449f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {8c, 2, 0, 8db926e6}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_TxCsqFindIrp+ec )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {86137af8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e8d147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e78147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8a35238a, 8afdb6bc, 8afdb3b8}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsipReadBootFirmwareTableData+77 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e50147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {85a24830, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84a04758, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {847faa40, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {81862a20, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, 8db90ad5}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+1cd )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84e81428, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84da2b48, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {85bcc3d8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {a66d4938, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck C5, {0, 2, 1, 81efa1c3}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1be )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {847e7b48, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {8478e8f8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {85aa7e00, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e4a147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e46147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {859a4e00, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84b33c70, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, 8d789ad5}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+1cd )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {8482faa0, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {8494f990, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e3d147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e74147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84e6be00, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck C5, {0, 2, 1, 81f29218}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+213 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84a0d950, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {86206008, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {898d72d0, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {865e3bc8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {9ad47d08, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e7f147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e46147}
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84e63e28, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84bb1b10, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 44, {84a37ac8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep 16 13:41:00.388 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:21.231
BugCheck D1, {9396a49f, 2, 8, 9396a49f}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for wacmoumonitor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for wacmoumonitor.sys
Probably caused by : wacmoumonitor.sys ( wacmoumonitor+449f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep 16 04:44:28.047 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:55:53.122
BugCheck D1, {8c, 2, 0, 8db926e6}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_TxCsqFindIrp+ec )
PROCESS_NAME:  aim6.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Sep 14 06:10:01.752 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:27:19.948
BugCheck 44, {86137af8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  ge.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep 13 09:26:09.288 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:16.229
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e8d147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep 13 09:06:53.966 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:32:02.986
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e78147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Fri Sep 12 06:36:09.636 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.495
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8a35238a, 8afdb6bc, 8afdb3b8}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsipReadBootFirmwareTableData+77 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 07:16:23.343 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:41.283
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e50147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 06:59:06.296 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:19.306
BugCheck 44, {85a24830, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Sep 11 06:18:58.032 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:34:22.441
BugCheck 44, {84a04758, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  ProvideSupportC
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Sep 10 08:46:59.221 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:47.990
BugCheck 44, {847faa40, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Aug 26 23:34:29.101 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:43:35.176
BugCheck 44, {81862a20, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug 24 09:14:01.483 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:52:47.783
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, 8db90ad5}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+1cd )
PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Aug 23 11:27:42.144 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:46.061
BugCheck 44, {84e81428, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Aug 23 11:16:12.582 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:40:12.808
BugCheck 44, {84da2b48, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Aug 23 09:34:11.034 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:24:46.265
BugCheck 44, {85bcc3d8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Fri Aug 22 07:33:21.528 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:33.428
BugCheck 44, {a66d4938, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Fri Aug 22 07:26:36.386 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:38:30.032
BugCheck C5, {0, 2, 1, 81efa1c3}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1be )
PROCESS_NAME:  btdna.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Aug 21 20:07:39.329 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:52.222
BugCheck 44, {847e7b48, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Aug 20 19:31:41.989 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:09.878
BugCheck 44, {8478e8f8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Aug 20 09:56:48.946 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:52.985
BugCheck 44, {85aa7e00, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Aug 20 04:31:18.388 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:13.248
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e4a147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Aug 20 04:27:20.979 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:16.990
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e46147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug 17 11:37:41.363 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:17:45.350
BugCheck 44, {859a4e00, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Aug 16 10:55:19.866 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:15.012
BugCheck 44, {84b33c70, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  MHClient-Connec
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Aug 16 09:37:10.643 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:13.660
BugCheck D1, {10, 2, 0, 8d789ad5}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+1cd )
PROCESS_NAME:  MHClient-Connec
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Aug 16 09:01:06.131 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:10.029
BugCheck 44, {8482faa0, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Aug 13 09:33:24.500 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:43.428
BugCheck 44, {8494f990, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Aug 13 09:18:57.118 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:46.026
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e3d147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Aug 12 05:41:15.970 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:50:34.233
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e74147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug 10 09:51:50.517 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:23:44.687
BugCheck 44, {84e6be00, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug 10 08:26:15.534 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:15:29.089
BugCheck C5, {0, 2, 1, 81f29218}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+213 )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Aug  5 10:01:20.687 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:52:53.959
BugCheck 44, {84a0d950, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Jul 30 09:51:36.948 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:00:06.260
BugCheck 44, {86206008, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Jul 30 07:49:54.283 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:50.301
BugCheck 44, {898d72d0, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Jul 30 07:09:23.536 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:46.608
BugCheck 44, {865e3bc8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Jul 30 06:12:47.017 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:51.912
BugCheck 44, {9ad47d08, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Jul 30 06:08:13.358 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:56:45.055
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e7f147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Jul 26 10:49:52.403 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:19.404
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 0, 81e46147}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bcmndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bcmndis.sys
Probably caused by : bcmndis.sys ( bcmndis+2aad )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Jul 26 05:22:45.240 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:33.139
BugCheck 44, {84e63e28, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Jul 24 19:42:36.281 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:23.149
BugCheck 44, {84bb1b10, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Jul 20 09:49:30.542 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:13:49.755
BugCheck 44, {84a37ac8, e7a, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+6cb )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Wow, thanks. You are much more helpful than my laptop's manufacturer repair center (they didn't even troubleshoot or check my error logs) and you do it for free. I applaud you and much appreciated.

Guess I'll send these logs to my laptop and cable modem's repair center and show them that they were wrong. Thank you so much once again!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

You are very welcome.

Trying to help you is what TSF is all about... and hopefully something in all of this analysis has or will help solve this for you.

I would appreciate it if you let me know of the outcome. Thanks.

Good Luck to you.

JC

.


----------



## ezzaiel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Yay! I bring good news!

After uninstalling those mentioned problematic drivers and deleting them, I ran my laptop for 3 days. TOTALLY NO BLUE SCREENS AT ALL!!!

Woohoo! I say the problem's been solved, it was my cable modem's drivers corking up the blue screen errors after all.

Thank you so much, jcgriff!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random Blue Screen of Death*

Hi. . .

Thanks for getting back to me with the good news. Much appreciated.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

